# Canon 7d for sale from and individual..have a question



## ggood (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's what the person selling the camera posted on a local classifice add web site:

I have a new Canon 7D, Body only. I originally intended it as a gift for my father. But he has bought one by himself. Including box and all accessories. I have labeled the screen protector. If your have any question, please let know! cell: **********(please text to me) you can send messages to me. I will check the messages box every day. 

I asked a couple of questions about warranty and received this:
I'm no sure. this camera I buy it from Japan. I believe it has a international warranty. By the way, I'm a international student from China. In China&#65292;we have an idea that the Japanese companies will sale the best products in Japan. higher than the products sold outside of Japan. I have a friend who work for Canon-China agree that too. that is why I buy it from Japan. 

What everyone's opinon of this camera since it wasn't purchased in U.S.A.?  Thanks in advanced.


----------



## jcskeeter (Mar 23, 2012)

That sounds sketchy all the way around. I have a hard time believing someone when they can't even put english sentences together. Especially if the price is too good to be true. It pays to have a guarantee. IMO


----------



## Overread (Mar 23, 2012)

Bargepole time. As in I wouldn't trust them in the least. 

Anyone that purchases something can return it to a shop within a reasonable amount of time for 0 returns cost (or a tiny bit of restocking fee) so chances are something in this deal is not legit. Asides that whole "its better because its direct from Japan" is a load of rubbish.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2012)

For the camera to have a US (North America) warranty, it has to imported by Canon USA.  

There are 'Grey Market' items, that come legally into N.A. via other routes, but they aren't eligible for the warranty, which is why a store who sells 'Grey Market' gear, will usually offer their own warranty.  

This doesn't pass the sniff test for me.


----------



## ggood (Mar 23, 2012)

He's a foreign student from China at our Ft. Hays State...not unusual.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, if you can meet him in-person and inspect the item to make sure it's legit, then it might be worth buying it (even if it doesn't come with a warranty)...*IF* you get a good price on it.


----------



## boofoo502 (Mar 23, 2012)

In no way would I send funds. Cash and carry only. If it is real it may be a grey market or a fake. Which would explain why it wasnt returned.


----------



## Overread (Mar 23, 2012)

Far as I know there isn't much if any proper fake DSLR market in operation - at least at the large scale. It's just not profitable to try and make a fake to make a fake sale; any scammer will just scam your payment and never deliver anything. 

Grey market it might be, which might mean returns are coming with a big cost for restocking+postage which is why the person wants to sell. Grey market in itself isn't illegal, but as noted does affect the warranty (the warranty itself is still valid, its just the camera has to go all the way back to Japan).

Like I said something didn't sound right in the opening post, but if you can see the item and verify it then it might be a safe deal. Ask for the serial number and run that through some of the scam check sites (there are one or two taht list stolen cameras) just on the offchance that its more dodgy. It's not a perfect method but it at least helps .


----------

